# Scotch Eggs



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

trying to use up last years deer/pig sausage so i made some scotch eggs today. soft boiled some eggs. rolled em up in the breakfast sausage mix, dipped in egg and rolled in seasoned bread crumbs, then baked at 400 for 25 min..good right out of the oven, but even better later in the boat. scotch eggs or sausage balls make great boat food.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Had me interested till I realized there isn't any Scotch in them.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you don't really drink that stuff?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks I found something new to try. Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Stoker1 said:


> Had me interested till I realized there isn't any Scotch in them.


Scotch eggs are good, scotch whiskey is mucho better.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Scotch eggs are good, scotch whiskey is mucho better.


Love whiskey but scotch is an acquired taste. I haven’t yet acquired that taste yet.lol


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dem eggs look great


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

There’s a chuck wagon cook on YouTube. That does a great how to on these as well as many other recipes. Just look up Cowboy Kent Rollins. Those look delicious by the way.


----------

